# LA Auto Show Coverage



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> Quickly becoming one of the world's most important motorshows, the LA Auto Show is packing a long list of big debuts this year.
> 
> From small crossovers like the Mazda CX-3 and Honda HR-V to outrageous performance machines like the Shelby GT350 and Cadillac ATS-V Coupe there's no shortage of important products.
> 
> ...


Read more about the AutoGuide.com LA Auto Show Coverage at AutoGuide.com.


----------

